# oscuramento di internet



## enrietta

Bonjour a tous!
Qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente a tradurre in francese "oscuramento di internet"? Credo non ci sia bisogno di un contesto...
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente e Buona Pasqua!

P.S. Un dubbio: si può dire anche "oscurazione"? 
Ma forse dovrei postare questo dubbio altrove...


----------



## matoupaschat

En général, chez moi, en Belgique, on dit "coupure d'internet" ou "panne" . Mais il y a un autre terme, que je n'arrive pas à retrouver dans ma mémoire défaillante . Si je le retrouve, je le poste .
@ +


----------



## enrietta

Grazie, non ci speravo quasi più.
Per me va già bene così! 
Da sola non ci sarei mai arrivata...


----------



## Corsicum

On peut dire aussi : _indisponibilité _ou_ non disponible_


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> On peut dire aussi : _indisponibilité _ou_ non disponible_


 Exact, mais c'est encore autre chose que je cherche, Corsicum : comment dit-on quand la coupure est volontaire de la part du _provider, _comme le cas Google-Chine ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne vois pas … peut être _une interruption de service ? ...une fermeture de diffusion géographique ?_


----------



## enrietta

matoupaschat said:


> Exact, mais c'est encore autre chose que je cherche, Corsicum : comment dit-on quand la coupure est volontaire de la part du _provider, _comme le cas Google-Chine ?



Esatto, matoupaschat!  E' proprio a questo che mi riferivo!


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce cas on parle du _blocage de service_ / _d’interruption de service_  /  _arrêt de service / services suspendus ._
Et si c’est le cas_  interruption/blocage temporaire_


----------



## matoupaschat

Les propositions de Corsicum sont excellentes .
Ho anche sentito parlare qui di "boycottage" della Cina da parte di Google . Anche di "fermeture de Google en Chine" .


----------



## enrietta

Beh, meglio di così? 
Ora ho solo l'imbarazzo della scelta! 
Merci à tous!


----------



## matoupaschat

Prego, prego !

Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## itka

J'aurais dit : un blocage/une limitation/une fermeture _de l'accès_ à internet.


----------

